# Proof that earth used to be inhabited by ******* aliens



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Look I know there are too many conspiracy theories out there, but I am convinced that the government is hiding the "interstellar pea shooter" from the public. 

Exhibit 1: Everyone agrees that this is very *******!










Exhibit 2: I would argue with you to no end that this too is also very ******* and was done by the previous alien inhabitants of earth.

CONCLUSION: Evolution is false. Everything on earth has actually DE-EVOLVED from the few alien ******* idiots left behind. This is why in history we were able to build the pyramids, because we used to be more advanced but have since de-evolved into humans and monkeys. 

Seriously,
Badsanta


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I do believe this de-evolution theory is correct and happens very slowly throughout each generation. Just looking at young teenagers these days makes me very worried indeed! :wink2:


----------



## benetost (Nov 4, 2015)

Well if you read into the ancient times they will teach you life moves in circles from gold, silver,bronze and Iron and back up again through bronze silver and gold. We are just exiting the iron age and heading back up again through the bronze. 
So have faith it is going to get better..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been reading up on valveless pulsejet engines. THE MOST ******* thing in the world. Check it on YouTube.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

badsanta said:


> Look I know there are too many conspiracy theories out there, but I am convinced that the government is hiding the "interstellar pea shooter" from the public.
> 
> Exhibit 1: Everyone agrees that this is very *******!
> 
> ...


You've been watching too much Ancient Aliens. I hope I get to see a guy God with a dog head one day.


----------

